# Do i need to make any changes ?



## KiwiBerryAndMango (Jul 15, 2021)

Something really strange happened today. My birds were literally fighting. I have 2 males (*mango and kiwi) and I heard one of them screeching and screaming loudly. I went to check on them and I saw that they were fighting badly. Kiwi was putting its claws on mango's chest. And mango was getting really scared of him. He would start flying as soon as kiwi came near him. What do you think happend ? What can I do to stop it ?
*these names are a bit funny to use in a post 😅😂


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*You need to separate the two immediately. Put one of them in a different cage.

There is no way to know what caused it - you are asking for speculation which isn't going to solve the problem.

How large is the cage the birds are in now? *


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango (Jul 15, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *You need to separate the two immediately. Put one of them in a different cage.
> 
> There is no way to know what caused it - you are asking for speculation which isn't going to solve the problem.
> 
> How large is the cage the birds are in now? *


They have stopped fighting now. The cage is pretty big.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*We need to see a picture of the cage and also to know the measurements of it. Length, Width and Height.*


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango (Jul 15, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *We need to see a picture of the cage and also to know the measurements of it. Length, Width and Height.*


It is 46cm×34cm×40cm approximately. Here is a picture.















It has 2 perches, a swing, a ladder and 4 Feeders(I have only put 2 because they used to try to get in the other Feeders and get stuck). I just bought the cage some time ago. I have ordered some more toy they'll arrive this week. Do you suggest removing these perches and putting shorter perches. Or do you suggest adding the other Feeders also.


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango (Jul 15, 2021)

As you can see he is grown up. Why does he have pin feathers ?


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Budgies molt throughout their life and when feathers are lost and the new ones grow in you will see pin feathers, it is completely normal.

Budgies will molt once or twice a year, sometimes even more.


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango (Jul 15, 2021)

Cody said:


> Budgies molt throughout their life and when feathers are lost and the new ones grow in you will see pin feathers, it is completely normal.


Ohh I didn't know. I thought that budgies only moly when they are 2-3 months old. Thank you .


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango (Jul 15, 2021)

Cody said:


> Budgies molt throughout their life and when feathers are lost and the new ones grow in you will see pin feathers, it is completely normal.


Ohh I didn't know. I thought that budgies only moly when they are 2-3 months old. Thank you .


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango (Jul 15, 2021)

Height = 40 cm
Width = 34cm
Length= 46cm















It has 2 perches, 1 swing , 1 ladder , 4 Feeders (I have only put 2 because they used to try to get in the other Feeders and get stuck). I have ordered more toys which are arriving this week. Do you suggest placing the perches somewhere else ? Or changing them to smaller ones?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The cage is too small for your budgies.
You need a cage that is longer than it is wide. 30" Long x 18' Wide by 18" High The measurements convert to: 76 cm Long by 46 cm WIde x 46 cm High is the very minimum size recommended for two budgies.
Cages that are wider are better for your birds because budgies fly horizontally/laterally rather than vertically.
The bigger the cage you provide for the budgies, the better. Ensure the spacing between the bars is no more than 1.27 cm.

You need to have a spare cage anyway and the one you are using now can serve as the spare. This will be used if you have to quarantine one of the budgies due to injure or illness, if the budgies end up needing to be separated on a permanent basis and/or as a transport cage if/when Avian Veterinarian visits are required.

I recommend you remove the wooden dowel perches in the cage and replace them with natural wooden perches of varying diameters to help prevent pressure sores.*
*Pressure Sores*
*The information in this link will give examples of better options for perches:*
*Essentials for a Great Cage*

*You also need to change the paper at the bottom of the cage at least daily. Hygiene and a Healthy Diet are critical to keeping your budgies healthy.*

*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*

*Provide shredding toys for your budgies, make sure you have a second swing in the cage and have 2 food dishes and 1 water dish in the cage.

Pin feathers are normal on an adult bird. Please read the two articles below.*

*Molting*
*Miserable Molting

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

MOST BASIC QUESTIONS HAVE BEEN ANSWERED IN THE STICKIES AND BUDGIE ARTICLES. *


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango (Jul 15, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *The cage is too small for your budgies.
> You need a cage that is longer than it is wide. 30" Long x 18' Wide by 18" High The measurements convert to: 76 cm Long by 46 cm WIde x 46 cm High is the very minimum size recommended for two budgies.
> Cages that are wider are better for your birds because budgies fly horizontally/laterally rather than vertically.
> The bigger the cage you provide for the budgies, the better. Ensure the spacing between the bars is no more than 1.27 cm.
> ...


Thank you 😊. I bought the cage last month so I'll be buying * the cage you recommended after some time. Is there anything I can do till then ?
Some rearrangement or something?*


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*How soon can you get the new cage?
Are you buying the minimum sized one that is 76 cm Long x 46 cm Wide x 46 cm HIgh?
If you have room and can afford it, it would be better to get a cage that is larger than that.

Get new perches now to replace the dowels. Add another swing and a shredding toy.
How much out of cage time are KiwiBerry and Mango getting each day?*


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango (Jul 15, 2021)

My budgies Have recently started eating carrots happily. But I am a bit concerned about what quantity should I give carrots to them. I give it to to as a treat only, once or twice a week and in very less quantity. Is that ok ?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The key to a healthy diet for budgies is much the same as it is for humans and other animals. You are best to serve foods in moderation.
Your can give your budgies carrots two or three times a week. Offer other vegetables at other times.

I would recommend you look at on-line pet suppliers that ship to India for a cage of the appropriate size for your budgies. I'm sure there must be suppliers that ship to that country.*


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango (Jul 15, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *The key to a healthy diet for budgies is much the same as it is for humans and other animals. You are best to serve foods in moderation.
> Your can give your budgies carrots two or three times a week. Offer other vegetables at other times.
> 
> I would recommend you look at on-line pet suppliers that ship to India for a cage of the appropriate size for your budgies. I'm sure there must be suppliers that ship to that country.*





FaeryBee said:


> *The key to a healthy diet for budgies is much the same as it is for humans and other animals. You are best to serve foods in moderation.
> Your can give your budgies carrots two or three times a week. Offer other vegetables at other times.
> 
> I would recommend you look at on-line pet suppliers that ship to India for a cage of the appropriate size for your budgies. I'm sure there must be suppliers that ship to that country.*


Ok, I'll see for a supplier right away. Thank you 😊


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango (Jul 15, 2021)

Hello!
As it is important to give budgies not only millets and seeds but fruits(I give it moderation as suggested by you all) and vegetables also. I don't give them fruits and vegetables everyday because their dropping gets watery if I do so. I give them vegetables twice or thrice a week and a fruit once in 2 weeks. Like this their droppings are healthy and they are energetic. Do I need to make any changes ?


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

What type of a seed mix are you using, does it have pellets that are made for birds in the mix?


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango (Jul 15, 2021)

Cody said:


> What type of a seed mix are you using, does it have pellets that are made for birds in the mix?


The seed mix I use has pellets and other seeds. They are originally for bird only. They come in the category of bird food. The seller I bought them from said it is bird food.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

As long as it is for pet birds and not a mix for wild birds it should be ok.


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango (Jul 15, 2021)

Something really strange happened today. My birds were literally fighting. I have 2 males (*mango and kiwi) and I heard one of them screeching and screaming loudly. I went to check on them and I saw that they were fighting badly. Kiwi was putting its claws on mango's chest. And mango was getting really scared of him. He would start flying as soon as kiwi came near him. What do you think happend ? What can I do to stop it ?
*these names are a bit funny to use in a post 😅😂


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*You need to separate the two immediately. Put one of them in a different cage.

There is no way to know what caused it - you are asking for speculation which isn't going to solve the problem.

How large is the cage the birds are in now? *


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango (Jul 15, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *You need to separate the two immediately. Put one of them in a different cage.
> 
> There is no way to know what caused it - you are asking for speculation which isn't going to solve the problem.
> 
> How large is the cage the birds are in now? *


They have stopped fighting now. The cage is pretty big.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*We need to see a picture of the cage and also to know the measurements of it. Length, Width and Height.*


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango (Jul 15, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *We need to see a picture of the cage and also to know the measurements of it. Length, Width and Height.*


It is 46cm×34cm×40cm approximately. Here is a picture.















It has 2 perches, a swing, a ladder and 4 Feeders(I have only put 2 because they used to try to get in the other Feeders and get stuck). I just bought the cage some time ago. I have ordered some more toy they'll arrive this week. Do you suggest removing these perches and putting shorter perches. Or do you suggest adding the other Feeders also.


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango (Jul 15, 2021)

As you can see he is grown up. Why does he have pin feathers ?


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Budgies molt throughout their life and when feathers are lost and the new ones grow in you will see pin feathers, it is completely normal.

Budgies will molt once or twice a year, sometimes even more.


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango (Jul 15, 2021)

Cody said:


> Budgies molt throughout their life and when feathers are lost and the new ones grow in you will see pin feathers, it is completely normal.


Ohh I didn't know. I thought that budgies only moly when they are 2-3 months old. Thank you .


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango (Jul 15, 2021)

Cody said:


> Budgies molt throughout their life and when feathers are lost and the new ones grow in you will see pin feathers, it is completely normal.


Ohh I didn't know. I thought that budgies only moly when they are 2-3 months old. Thank you .


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango (Jul 15, 2021)

Height = 40 cm
Width = 34cm
Length= 46cm















It has 2 perches, 1 swing , 1 ladder , 4 Feeders (I have only put 2 because they used to try to get in the other Feeders and get stuck). I have ordered more toys which are arriving this week. Do you suggest placing the perches somewhere else ? Or changing them to smaller ones?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The cage is too small for your budgies.
You need a cage that is longer than it is wide. 30" Long x 18' Wide by 18" High The measurements convert to: 76 cm Long by 46 cm WIde x 46 cm High is the very minimum size recommended for two budgies.
Cages that are wider are better for your birds because budgies fly horizontally/laterally rather than vertically.
The bigger the cage you provide for the budgies, the better. Ensure the spacing between the bars is no more than 1.27 cm.

You need to have a spare cage anyway and the one you are using now can serve as the spare. This will be used if you have to quarantine one of the budgies due to injure or illness, if the budgies end up needing to be separated on a permanent basis and/or as a transport cage if/when Avian Veterinarian visits are required.

I recommend you remove the wooden dowel perches in the cage and replace them with natural wooden perches of varying diameters to help prevent pressure sores.*
*Pressure Sores*
*The information in this link will give examples of better options for perches:*
*Essentials for a Great Cage*

*You also need to change the paper at the bottom of the cage at least daily. Hygiene and a Healthy Diet are critical to keeping your budgies healthy.*

*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*

*Provide shredding toys for your budgies, make sure you have a second swing in the cage and have 2 food dishes and 1 water dish in the cage.

Pin feathers are normal on an adult bird. Please read the two articles below.*

*Molting*
*Miserable Molting

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

MOST BASIC QUESTIONS HAVE BEEN ANSWERED IN THE STICKIES AND BUDGIE ARTICLES. *


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango (Jul 15, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *The cage is too small for your budgies.
> You need a cage that is longer than it is wide. 30" Long x 18' Wide by 18" High The measurements convert to: 76 cm Long by 46 cm WIde x 46 cm High is the very minimum size recommended for two budgies.
> Cages that are wider are better for your birds because budgies fly horizontally/laterally rather than vertically.
> The bigger the cage you provide for the budgies, the better. Ensure the spacing between the bars is no more than 1.27 cm.
> ...


Thank you 😊. I bought the cage last month so I'll be buying * the cage you recommended after some time. Is there anything I can do till then ?
Some rearrangement or something?*


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*How soon can you get the new cage?
Are you buying the minimum sized one that is 76 cm Long x 46 cm Wide x 46 cm HIgh?
If you have room and can afford it, it would be better to get a cage that is larger than that.

Get new perches now to replace the dowels. Add another swing and a shredding toy.
How much out of cage time are KiwiBerry and Mango getting each day?*


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango (Jul 15, 2021)

My budgies Have recently started eating carrots happily. But I am a bit concerned about what quantity should I give carrots to them. I give it to to as a treat only, once or twice a week and in very less quantity. Is that ok ?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The key to a healthy diet for budgies is much the same as it is for humans and other animals. You are best to serve foods in moderation.
Your can give your budgies carrots two or three times a week. Offer other vegetables at other times.

I would recommend you look at on-line pet suppliers that ship to India for a cage of the appropriate size for your budgies. I'm sure there must be suppliers that ship to that country.*


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango (Jul 15, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *The key to a healthy diet for budgies is much the same as it is for humans and other animals. You are best to serve foods in moderation.
> Your can give your budgies carrots two or three times a week. Offer other vegetables at other times.
> 
> I would recommend you look at on-line pet suppliers that ship to India for a cage of the appropriate size for your budgies. I'm sure there must be suppliers that ship to that country.*





FaeryBee said:


> *The key to a healthy diet for budgies is much the same as it is for humans and other animals. You are best to serve foods in moderation.
> Your can give your budgies carrots two or three times a week. Offer other vegetables at other times.
> 
> I would recommend you look at on-line pet suppliers that ship to India for a cage of the appropriate size for your budgies. I'm sure there must be suppliers that ship to that country.*


Ok, I'll see for a supplier right away. Thank you 😊


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango (Jul 15, 2021)

Hello!
As it is important to give budgies not only millets and seeds but fruits(I give it moderation as suggested by you all) and vegetables also. I don't give them fruits and vegetables everyday because their dropping gets watery if I do so. I give them vegetables twice or thrice a week and a fruit once in 2 weeks. Like this their droppings are healthy and they are energetic. Do I need to make any changes ?


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

What type of a seed mix are you using, does it have pellets that are made for birds in the mix?


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango (Jul 15, 2021)

Cody said:


> What type of a seed mix are you using, does it have pellets that are made for birds in the mix?


The seed mix I use has pellets and other seeds. They are originally for bird only. They come in the category of bird food. The seller I bought them from said it is bird food.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

As long as it is for pet birds and not a mix for wild birds it should be ok.


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango (Jul 15, 2021)

Something really strange happened today. My birds were literally fighting. I have 2 males (*mango and kiwi) and I heard one of them screeching and screaming loudly. I went to check on them and I saw that they were fighting badly. Kiwi was putting its claws on mango's chest. And mango was getting really scared of him. He would start flying as soon as kiwi came near him. What do you think happend ? What can I do to stop it ?
*these names are a bit funny to use in a post 😅😂


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*You need to separate the two immediately. Put one of them in a different cage.

There is no way to know what caused it - you are asking for speculation which isn't going to solve the problem.

How large is the cage the birds are in now? *


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango (Jul 15, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *You need to separate the two immediately. Put one of them in a different cage.
> 
> There is no way to know what caused it - you are asking for speculation which isn't going to solve the problem.
> 
> How large is the cage the birds are in now? *


They have stopped fighting now. The cage is pretty big.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*We need to see a picture of the cage and also to know the measurements of it. Length, Width and Height.*


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango (Jul 15, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *We need to see a picture of the cage and also to know the measurements of it. Length, Width and Height.*


It is 46cm×34cm×40cm approximately. Here is a picture.















It has 2 perches, a swing, a ladder and 4 Feeders(I have only put 2 because they used to try to get in the other Feeders and get stuck). I just bought the cage some time ago. I have ordered some more toy they'll arrive this week. Do you suggest removing these perches and putting shorter perches. Or do you suggest adding the other Feeders also.


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango (Jul 15, 2021)

As you can see he is grown up. Why does he have pin feathers ?


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Budgies molt throughout their life and when feathers are lost and the new ones grow in you will see pin feathers, it is completely normal.

Budgies will molt once or twice a year, sometimes even more.


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango (Jul 15, 2021)

Cody said:


> Budgies molt throughout their life and when feathers are lost and the new ones grow in you will see pin feathers, it is completely normal.


Ohh I didn't know. I thought that budgies only moly when they are 2-3 months old. Thank you .


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango (Jul 15, 2021)

Cody said:


> Budgies molt throughout their life and when feathers are lost and the new ones grow in you will see pin feathers, it is completely normal.


Ohh I didn't know. I thought that budgies only moly when they are 2-3 months old. Thank you .


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango (Jul 15, 2021)

Height = 40 cm
Width = 34cm
Length= 46cm















It has 2 perches, 1 swing , 1 ladder , 4 Feeders (I have only put 2 because they used to try to get in the other Feeders and get stuck). I have ordered more toys which are arriving this week. Do you suggest placing the perches somewhere else ? Or changing them to smaller ones?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The cage is too small for your budgies.
You need a cage that is longer than it is wide. 30" Long x 18' Wide by 18" High The measurements convert to: 76 cm Long by 46 cm WIde x 46 cm High is the very minimum size recommended for two budgies.
Cages that are wider are better for your birds because budgies fly horizontally/laterally rather than vertically.
The bigger the cage you provide for the budgies, the better. Ensure the spacing between the bars is no more than 1.27 cm.

You need to have a spare cage anyway and the one you are using now can serve as the spare. This will be used if you have to quarantine one of the budgies due to injure or illness, if the budgies end up needing to be separated on a permanent basis and/or as a transport cage if/when Avian Veterinarian visits are required.

I recommend you remove the wooden dowel perches in the cage and replace them with natural wooden perches of varying diameters to help prevent pressure sores.*
*Pressure Sores*
*The information in this link will give examples of better options for perches:*
*Essentials for a Great Cage*

*You also need to change the paper at the bottom of the cage at least daily. Hygiene and a Healthy Diet are critical to keeping your budgies healthy.*

*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*

*Provide shredding toys for your budgies, make sure you have a second swing in the cage and have 2 food dishes and 1 water dish in the cage.

Pin feathers are normal on an adult bird. Please read the two articles below.*

*Molting*
*Miserable Molting

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

MOST BASIC QUESTIONS HAVE BEEN ANSWERED IN THE STICKIES AND BUDGIE ARTICLES. *


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango (Jul 15, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *The cage is too small for your budgies.
> You need a cage that is longer than it is wide. 30" Long x 18' Wide by 18" High The measurements convert to: 76 cm Long by 46 cm WIde x 46 cm High is the very minimum size recommended for two budgies.
> Cages that are wider are better for your birds because budgies fly horizontally/laterally rather than vertically.
> The bigger the cage you provide for the budgies, the better. Ensure the spacing between the bars is no more than 1.27 cm.
> ...


Thank you 😊. I bought the cage last month so I'll be buying * the cage you recommended after some time. Is there anything I can do till then ?
Some rearrangement or something?*


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*How soon can you get the new cage?
Are you buying the minimum sized one that is 76 cm Long x 46 cm Wide x 46 cm HIgh?
If you have room and can afford it, it would be better to get a cage that is larger than that.

Get new perches now to replace the dowels. Add another swing and a shredding toy.
How much out of cage time are KiwiBerry and Mango getting each day?*


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango (Jul 15, 2021)

My budgies Have recently started eating carrots happily. But I am a bit concerned about what quantity should I give carrots to them. I give it to to as a treat only, once or twice a week and in very less quantity. Is that ok ?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The key to a healthy diet for budgies is much the same as it is for humans and other animals. You are best to serve foods in moderation.
Your can give your budgies carrots two or three times a week. Offer other vegetables at other times.

I would recommend you look at on-line pet suppliers that ship to India for a cage of the appropriate size for your budgies. I'm sure there must be suppliers that ship to that country.*


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango (Jul 15, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *The key to a healthy diet for budgies is much the same as it is for humans and other animals. You are best to serve foods in moderation.
> Your can give your budgies carrots two or three times a week. Offer other vegetables at other times.
> 
> I would recommend you look at on-line pet suppliers that ship to India for a cage of the appropriate size for your budgies. I'm sure there must be suppliers that ship to that country.*





FaeryBee said:


> *The key to a healthy diet for budgies is much the same as it is for humans and other animals. You are best to serve foods in moderation.
> Your can give your budgies carrots two or three times a week. Offer other vegetables at other times.
> 
> I would recommend you look at on-line pet suppliers that ship to India for a cage of the appropriate size for your budgies. I'm sure there must be suppliers that ship to that country.*


Ok, I'll see for a supplier right away. Thank you 😊


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango (Jul 15, 2021)

Hello!
As it is important to give budgies not only millets and seeds but fruits(I give it moderation as suggested by you all) and vegetables also. I don't give them fruits and vegetables everyday because their dropping gets watery if I do so. I give them vegetables twice or thrice a week and a fruit once in 2 weeks. Like this their droppings are healthy and they are energetic. Do I need to make any changes ?


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

What type of a seed mix are you using, does it have pellets that are made for birds in the mix?


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango (Jul 15, 2021)

Cody said:


> What type of a seed mix are you using, does it have pellets that are made for birds in the mix?


The seed mix I use has pellets and other seeds. They are originally for bird only. They come in the category of bird food. The seller I bought them from said it is bird food.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

As long as it is for pet birds and not a mix for wild birds it should be ok.


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango (Jul 15, 2021)

Something really strange happened today. My birds were literally fighting. I have 2 males (*mango and kiwi) and I heard one of them screeching and screaming loudly. I went to check on them and I saw that they were fighting badly. Kiwi was putting its claws on mango's chest. And mango was getting really scared of him. He would start flying as soon as kiwi came near him. What do you think happend ? What can I do to stop it ?
*these names are a bit funny to use in a post 😅😂


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*You need to separate the two immediately. Put one of them in a different cage.

There is no way to know what caused it - you are asking for speculation which isn't going to solve the problem.

How large is the cage the birds are in now? *


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango (Jul 15, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *You need to separate the two immediately. Put one of them in a different cage.
> 
> There is no way to know what caused it - you are asking for speculation which isn't going to solve the problem.
> 
> How large is the cage the birds are in now? *


They have stopped fighting now. The cage is pretty big.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*We need to see a picture of the cage and also to know the measurements of it. Length, Width and Height.*


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango (Jul 15, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *We need to see a picture of the cage and also to know the measurements of it. Length, Width and Height.*


It is 46cm×34cm×40cm approximately. Here is a picture.















It has 2 perches, a swing, a ladder and 4 Feeders(I have only put 2 because they used to try to get in the other Feeders and get stuck). I just bought the cage some time ago. I have ordered some more toy they'll arrive this week. Do you suggest removing these perches and putting shorter perches. Or do you suggest adding the other Feeders also.


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango (Jul 15, 2021)

As you can see he is grown up. Why does he have pin feathers ?


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Budgies molt throughout their life and when feathers are lost and the new ones grow in you will see pin feathers, it is completely normal.

Budgies will molt once or twice a year, sometimes even more.


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango (Jul 15, 2021)

Cody said:


> Budgies molt throughout their life and when feathers are lost and the new ones grow in you will see pin feathers, it is completely normal.


Ohh I didn't know. I thought that budgies only moly when they are 2-3 months old. Thank you .


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango (Jul 15, 2021)

Cody said:


> Budgies molt throughout their life and when feathers are lost and the new ones grow in you will see pin feathers, it is completely normal.


Ohh I didn't know. I thought that budgies only moly when they are 2-3 months old. Thank you .


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango (Jul 15, 2021)

Height = 40 cm
Width = 34cm
Length= 46cm















It has 2 perches, 1 swing , 1 ladder , 4 Feeders (I have only put 2 because they used to try to get in the other Feeders and get stuck). I have ordered more toys which are arriving this week. Do you suggest placing the perches somewhere else ? Or changing them to smaller ones?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The cage is too small for your budgies.
You need a cage that is longer than it is wide. 30" Long x 18' Wide by 18" High The measurements convert to: 76 cm Long by 46 cm WIde x 46 cm High is the very minimum size recommended for two budgies.
Cages that are wider are better for your birds because budgies fly horizontally/laterally rather than vertically.
The bigger the cage you provide for the budgies, the better. Ensure the spacing between the bars is no more than 1.27 cm.

You need to have a spare cage anyway and the one you are using now can serve as the spare. This will be used if you have to quarantine one of the budgies due to injure or illness, if the budgies end up needing to be separated on a permanent basis and/or as a transport cage if/when Avian Veterinarian visits are required.

I recommend you remove the wooden dowel perches in the cage and replace them with natural wooden perches of varying diameters to help prevent pressure sores.*
*Pressure Sores*
*The information in this link will give examples of better options for perches:*
*Essentials for a Great Cage*

*You also need to change the paper at the bottom of the cage at least daily. Hygiene and a Healthy Diet are critical to keeping your budgies healthy.*

*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*

*Provide shredding toys for your budgies, make sure you have a second swing in the cage and have 2 food dishes and 1 water dish in the cage.

Pin feathers are normal on an adult bird. Please read the two articles below.*

*Molting*
*Miserable Molting

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

MOST BASIC QUESTIONS HAVE BEEN ANSWERED IN THE STICKIES AND BUDGIE ARTICLES. *


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango (Jul 15, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *The cage is too small for your budgies.
> You need a cage that is longer than it is wide. 30" Long x 18' Wide by 18" High The measurements convert to: 76 cm Long by 46 cm WIde x 46 cm High is the very minimum size recommended for two budgies.
> Cages that are wider are better for your birds because budgies fly horizontally/laterally rather than vertically.
> The bigger the cage you provide for the budgies, the better. Ensure the spacing between the bars is no more than 1.27 cm.
> ...


Thank you 😊. I bought the cage last month so I'll be buying * the cage you recommended after some time. Is there anything I can do till then ?
Some rearrangement or something?*


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*How soon can you get the new cage?
Are you buying the minimum sized one that is 76 cm Long x 46 cm Wide x 46 cm HIgh?
If you have room and can afford it, it would be better to get a cage that is larger than that.

Get new perches now to replace the dowels. Add another swing and a shredding toy.
How much out of cage time are KiwiBerry and Mango getting each day?*


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango (Jul 15, 2021)

My budgies Have recently started eating carrots happily. But I am a bit concerned about what quantity should I give carrots to them. I give it to to as a treat only, once or twice a week and in very less quantity. Is that ok ?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The key to a healthy diet for budgies is much the same as it is for humans and other animals. You are best to serve foods in moderation.
Your can give your budgies carrots two or three times a week. Offer other vegetables at other times.

I would recommend you look at on-line pet suppliers that ship to India for a cage of the appropriate size for your budgies. I'm sure there must be suppliers that ship to that country.*


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango (Jul 15, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *The key to a healthy diet for budgies is much the same as it is for humans and other animals. You are best to serve foods in moderation.
> Your can give your budgies carrots two or three times a week. Offer other vegetables at other times.
> 
> I would recommend you look at on-line pet suppliers that ship to India for a cage of the appropriate size for your budgies. I'm sure there must be suppliers that ship to that country.*





FaeryBee said:


> *The key to a healthy diet for budgies is much the same as it is for humans and other animals. You are best to serve foods in moderation.
> Your can give your budgies carrots two or three times a week. Offer other vegetables at other times.
> 
> I would recommend you look at on-line pet suppliers that ship to India for a cage of the appropriate size for your budgies. I'm sure there must be suppliers that ship to that country.*


Ok, I'll see for a supplier right away. Thank you 😊


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango (Jul 15, 2021)

Hello!
As it is important to give budgies not only millets and seeds but fruits(I give it moderation as suggested by you all) and vegetables also. I don't give them fruits and vegetables everyday because their dropping gets watery if I do so. I give them vegetables twice or thrice a week and a fruit once in 2 weeks. Like this their droppings are healthy and they are energetic. Do I need to make any changes ?


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

What type of a seed mix are you using, does it have pellets that are made for birds in the mix?


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango (Jul 15, 2021)

Cody said:


> What type of a seed mix are you using, does it have pellets that are made for birds in the mix?


The seed mix I use has pellets and other seeds. They are originally for bird only. They come in the category of bird food. The seller I bought them from said it is bird food.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

As long as it is for pet birds and not a mix for wild birds it should be ok.


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango (Jul 15, 2021)

Something really strange happened today. My birds were literally fighting. I have 2 males (*mango and kiwi) and I heard one of them screeching and screaming loudly. I went to check on them and I saw that they were fighting badly. Kiwi was putting its claws on mango's chest. And mango was getting really scared of him. He would start flying as soon as kiwi came near him. What do you think happend ? What can I do to stop it ?
*these names are a bit funny to use in a post 😅😂


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*You need to separate the two immediately. Put one of them in a different cage.

There is no way to know what caused it - you are asking for speculation which isn't going to solve the problem.

How large is the cage the birds are in now? *


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango (Jul 15, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *You need to separate the two immediately. Put one of them in a different cage.
> 
> There is no way to know what caused it - you are asking for speculation which isn't going to solve the problem.
> 
> How large is the cage the birds are in now? *


They have stopped fighting now. The cage is pretty big.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*We need to see a picture of the cage and also to know the measurements of it. Length, Width and Height.*


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango (Jul 15, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *We need to see a picture of the cage and also to know the measurements of it. Length, Width and Height.*


It is 46cm×34cm×40cm approximately. Here is a picture.















It has 2 perches, a swing, a ladder and 4 Feeders(I have only put 2 because they used to try to get in the other Feeders and get stuck). I just bought the cage some time ago. I have ordered some more toy they'll arrive this week. Do you suggest removing these perches and putting shorter perches. Or do you suggest adding the other Feeders also.


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango (Jul 15, 2021)

As you can see he is grown up. Why does he have pin feathers ?


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Budgies molt throughout their life and when feathers are lost and the new ones grow in you will see pin feathers, it is completely normal.

Budgies will molt once or twice a year, sometimes even more.


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango (Jul 15, 2021)

Cody said:


> Budgies molt throughout their life and when feathers are lost and the new ones grow in you will see pin feathers, it is completely normal.


Ohh I didn't know. I thought that budgies only moly when they are 2-3 months old. Thank you .


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango (Jul 15, 2021)

Cody said:


> Budgies molt throughout their life and when feathers are lost and the new ones grow in you will see pin feathers, it is completely normal.


Ohh I didn't know. I thought that budgies only moly when they are 2-3 months old. Thank you .


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango (Jul 15, 2021)

Height = 40 cm
Width = 34cm
Length= 46cm















It has 2 perches, 1 swing , 1 ladder , 4 Feeders (I have only put 2 because they used to try to get in the other Feeders and get stuck). I have ordered more toys which are arriving this week. Do you suggest placing the perches somewhere else ? Or changing them to smaller ones?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The cage is too small for your budgies.
You need a cage that is longer than it is wide. 30" Long x 18' Wide by 18" High The measurements convert to: 76 cm Long by 46 cm WIde x 46 cm High is the very minimum size recommended for two budgies.
Cages that are wider are better for your birds because budgies fly horizontally/laterally rather than vertically.
The bigger the cage you provide for the budgies, the better. Ensure the spacing between the bars is no more than 1.27 cm.

You need to have a spare cage anyway and the one you are using now can serve as the spare. This will be used if you have to quarantine one of the budgies due to injure or illness, if the budgies end up needing to be separated on a permanent basis and/or as a transport cage if/when Avian Veterinarian visits are required.

I recommend you remove the wooden dowel perches in the cage and replace them with natural wooden perches of varying diameters to help prevent pressure sores.*
*Pressure Sores*
*The information in this link will give examples of better options for perches:*
*Essentials for a Great Cage*

*You also need to change the paper at the bottom of the cage at least daily. Hygiene and a Healthy Diet are critical to keeping your budgies healthy.*

*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*

*Provide shredding toys for your budgies, make sure you have a second swing in the cage and have 2 food dishes and 1 water dish in the cage.

Pin feathers are normal on an adult bird. Please read the two articles below.*

*Molting*
*Miserable Molting

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

MOST BASIC QUESTIONS HAVE BEEN ANSWERED IN THE STICKIES AND BUDGIE ARTICLES. *


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango (Jul 15, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *The cage is too small for your budgies.
> You need a cage that is longer than it is wide. 30" Long x 18' Wide by 18" High The measurements convert to: 76 cm Long by 46 cm WIde x 46 cm High is the very minimum size recommended for two budgies.
> Cages that are wider are better for your birds because budgies fly horizontally/laterally rather than vertically.
> The bigger the cage you provide for the budgies, the better. Ensure the spacing between the bars is no more than 1.27 cm.
> ...


Thank you 😊. I bought the cage last month so I'll be buying * the cage you recommended after some time. Is there anything I can do till then ?
Some rearrangement or something?*


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*How soon can you get the new cage?
Are you buying the minimum sized one that is 76 cm Long x 46 cm Wide x 46 cm HIgh?
If you have room and can afford it, it would be better to get a cage that is larger than that.

Get new perches now to replace the dowels. Add another swing and a shredding toy.
How much out of cage time are KiwiBerry and Mango getting each day?*


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango (Jul 15, 2021)

My budgies Have recently started eating carrots happily. But I am a bit concerned about what quantity should I give carrots to them. I give it to to as a treat only, once or twice a week and in very less quantity. Is that ok ?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The key to a healthy diet for budgies is much the same as it is for humans and other animals. You are best to serve foods in moderation.
Your can give your budgies carrots two or three times a week. Offer other vegetables at other times.

I would recommend you look at on-line pet suppliers that ship to India for a cage of the appropriate size for your budgies. I'm sure there must be suppliers that ship to that country.*


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango (Jul 15, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *The key to a healthy diet for budgies is much the same as it is for humans and other animals. You are best to serve foods in moderation.
> Your can give your budgies carrots two or three times a week. Offer other vegetables at other times.
> 
> I would recommend you look at on-line pet suppliers that ship to India for a cage of the appropriate size for your budgies. I'm sure there must be suppliers that ship to that country.*





FaeryBee said:


> *The key to a healthy diet for budgies is much the same as it is for humans and other animals. You are best to serve foods in moderation.
> Your can give your budgies carrots two or three times a week. Offer other vegetables at other times.
> 
> I would recommend you look at on-line pet suppliers that ship to India for a cage of the appropriate size for your budgies. I'm sure there must be suppliers that ship to that country.*


Ok, I'll see for a supplier right away. Thank you 😊


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango (Jul 15, 2021)

Hello!
As it is important to give budgies not only millets and seeds but fruits(I give it moderation as suggested by you all) and vegetables also. I don't give them fruits and vegetables everyday because their dropping gets watery if I do so. I give them vegetables twice or thrice a week and a fruit once in 2 weeks. Like this their droppings are healthy and they are energetic. Do I need to make any changes ?


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

What type of a seed mix are you using, does it have pellets that are made for birds in the mix?


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango (Jul 15, 2021)

Cody said:


> What type of a seed mix are you using, does it have pellets that are made for birds in the mix?


The seed mix I use has pellets and other seeds. They are originally for bird only. They come in the category of bird food. The seller I bought them from said it is bird food.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

As long as it is for pet birds and not a mix for wild birds it should be ok.


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango (Jul 15, 2021)

Something really strange happened today. My birds were literally fighting. I have 2 males (*mango and kiwi) and I heard one of them screeching and screaming loudly. I went to check on them and I saw that they were fighting badly. Kiwi was putting its claws on mango's chest. And mango was getting really scared of him. He would start flying as soon as kiwi came near him. What do you think happend ? What can I do to stop it ?
*these names are a bit funny to use in a post 😅😂


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*You need to separate the two immediately. Put one of them in a different cage.

There is no way to know what caused it - you are asking for speculation which isn't going to solve the problem.

How large is the cage the birds are in now? *


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango (Jul 15, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *You need to separate the two immediately. Put one of them in a different cage.
> 
> There is no way to know what caused it - you are asking for speculation which isn't going to solve the problem.
> 
> How large is the cage the birds are in now? *


They have stopped fighting now. The cage is pretty big.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*We need to see a picture of the cage and also to know the measurements of it. Length, Width and Height.*


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango (Jul 15, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *We need to see a picture of the cage and also to know the measurements of it. Length, Width and Height.*


It is 46cm×34cm×40cm approximately. Here is a picture.















It has 2 perches, a swing, a ladder and 4 Feeders(I have only put 2 because they used to try to get in the other Feeders and get stuck). I just bought the cage some time ago. I have ordered some more toy they'll arrive this week. Do you suggest removing these perches and putting shorter perches. Or do you suggest adding the other Feeders also.


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango (Jul 15, 2021)

As you can see he is grown up. Why does he have pin feathers ?


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Budgies molt throughout their life and when feathers are lost and the new ones grow in you will see pin feathers, it is completely normal.

Budgies will molt once or twice a year, sometimes even more.


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango (Jul 15, 2021)

Cody said:


> Budgies molt throughout their life and when feathers are lost and the new ones grow in you will see pin feathers, it is completely normal.


Ohh I didn't know. I thought that budgies only moly when they are 2-3 months old. Thank you .


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango (Jul 15, 2021)

Cody said:


> Budgies molt throughout their life and when feathers are lost and the new ones grow in you will see pin feathers, it is completely normal.


Ohh I didn't know. I thought that budgies only moly when they are 2-3 months old. Thank you .


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango (Jul 15, 2021)

Height = 40 cm
Width = 34cm
Length= 46cm















It has 2 perches, 1 swing , 1 ladder , 4 Feeders (I have only put 2 because they used to try to get in the other Feeders and get stuck). I have ordered more toys which are arriving this week. Do you suggest placing the perches somewhere else ? Or changing them to smaller ones?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The cage is too small for your budgies.
You need a cage that is longer than it is wide. 30" Long x 18' Wide by 18" High The measurements convert to: 76 cm Long by 46 cm WIde x 46 cm High is the very minimum size recommended for two budgies.
Cages that are wider are better for your birds because budgies fly horizontally/laterally rather than vertically.
The bigger the cage you provide for the budgies, the better. Ensure the spacing between the bars is no more than 1.27 cm.

You need to have a spare cage anyway and the one you are using now can serve as the spare. This will be used if you have to quarantine one of the budgies due to injure or illness, if the budgies end up needing to be separated on a permanent basis and/or as a transport cage if/when Avian Veterinarian visits are required.

I recommend you remove the wooden dowel perches in the cage and replace them with natural wooden perches of varying diameters to help prevent pressure sores.*
*Pressure Sores*
*The information in this link will give examples of better options for perches:*
*Essentials for a Great Cage*

*You also need to change the paper at the bottom of the cage at least daily. Hygiene and a Healthy Diet are critical to keeping your budgies healthy.*

*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*

*Provide shredding toys for your budgies, make sure you have a second swing in the cage and have 2 food dishes and 1 water dish in the cage.

Pin feathers are normal on an adult bird. Please read the two articles below.*

*Molting*
*Miserable Molting

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

MOST BASIC QUESTIONS HAVE BEEN ANSWERED IN THE STICKIES AND BUDGIE ARTICLES. *


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango (Jul 15, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *The cage is too small for your budgies.
> You need a cage that is longer than it is wide. 30" Long x 18' Wide by 18" High The measurements convert to: 76 cm Long by 46 cm WIde x 46 cm High is the very minimum size recommended for two budgies.
> Cages that are wider are better for your birds because budgies fly horizontally/laterally rather than vertically.
> The bigger the cage you provide for the budgies, the better. Ensure the spacing between the bars is no more than 1.27 cm.
> ...


Thank you 😊. I bought the cage last month so I'll be buying * the cage you recommended after some time. Is there anything I can do till then ?
Some rearrangement or something?*


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*How soon can you get the new cage?
Are you buying the minimum sized one that is 76 cm Long x 46 cm Wide x 46 cm HIgh?
If you have room and can afford it, it would be better to get a cage that is larger than that.

Get new perches now to replace the dowels. Add another swing and a shredding toy.
How much out of cage time are KiwiBerry and Mango getting each day?*


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango (Jul 15, 2021)

My budgies Have recently started eating carrots happily. But I am a bit concerned about what quantity should I give carrots to them. I give it to to as a treat only, once or twice a week and in very less quantity. Is that ok ?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The key to a healthy diet for budgies is much the same as it is for humans and other animals.  You are best to serve foods in moderation.
Your can give your budgies carrots two or three times a week. Offer other vegetables at other times.

I would recommend you look at on-line pet suppliers that ship to India for a cage of the appropriate size for your budgies. I'm sure there must be suppliers that ship to that country.*


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango (Jul 15, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *The key to a healthy diet for budgies is much the same as it is for humans and other animals. You are best to serve foods in moderation.
> Your can give your budgies carrots two or three times a week. Offer other vegetables at other times.
> 
> I would recommend you look at on-line pet suppliers that ship to India for a cage of the appropriate size for your budgies. I'm sure there must be suppliers that ship to that country.*





FaeryBee said:


> *The key to a healthy diet for budgies is much the same as it is for humans and other animals. You are best to serve foods in moderation.
> Your can give your budgies carrots two or three times a week. Offer other vegetables at other times.
> 
> I would recommend you look at on-line pet suppliers that ship to India for a cage of the appropriate size for your budgies. I'm sure there must be suppliers that ship to that country.*


Ok, I'll see for a supplier right away. Thank you 😊


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango (Jul 15, 2021)

Hello!
As it is important to give budgies not only millets and seeds but fruits(I give it moderation as suggested by you all) and vegetables also. I don't give them fruits and vegetables everyday because their dropping gets watery if I do so. I give them vegetables twice or thrice a week and a fruit once in 2 weeks. Like this their droppings are healthy and they are energetic. Do I need to make any changes ?


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

What type of a seed mix are you using, does it have pellets that are made for birds in the mix?


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango (Jul 15, 2021)

Cody said:


> What type of a seed mix are you using, does it have pellets that are made for birds in the mix?


The seed mix I use has pellets and other seeds. They are originally for bird only. They come in the category of bird food. The seller I bought them from said it is bird food.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

As long as it is for pet birds and not a mix for wild birds it should be ok.


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango (Jul 15, 2021)

Something really strange happened today. My birds were literally fighting. I have 2 males (*mango and kiwi) and I heard one of them screeching and screaming loudly. I went to check on them and I saw that they were fighting badly. Kiwi was putting its claws on mango's chest. And mango was getting really scared of him. He would start flying as soon as kiwi came near him. What do you think happend ? What can I do to stop it ?
*these names are a bit funny to use in a post 😅😂


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*You need to separate the two immediately. Put one of them in a different cage.

There is no way to know what caused it - you are asking for speculation which isn't going to solve the problem.

How large is the cage the birds are in now? *


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango (Jul 15, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *You need to separate the two immediately. Put one of them in a different cage.
> 
> There is no way to know what caused it - you are asking for speculation which isn't going to solve the problem.
> 
> How large is the cage the birds are in now? *


They have stopped fighting now. The cage is pretty big.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*We need to see a picture of the cage and also to know the measurements of it. Length, Width and Height.*


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango (Jul 15, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *We need to see a picture of the cage and also to know the measurements of it. Length, Width and Height.*


It is 46cm×34cm×40cm approximately. Here is a picture.















It has 2 perches, a swing, a ladder and 4 Feeders(I have only put 2 because they used to try to get in the other Feeders and get stuck). I just bought the cage some time ago. I have ordered some more toy they'll arrive this week. Do you suggest removing these perches and putting shorter perches. Or do you suggest adding the other Feeders also.


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango (Jul 15, 2021)

As you can see he is grown up. Why does he have pin feathers ?


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Budgies molt throughout their life and when feathers are lost and the new ones grow in you will see pin feathers, it is completely normal.

Budgies will molt once or twice a year, sometimes even more.


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango (Jul 15, 2021)

Cody said:


> Budgies molt throughout their life and when feathers are lost and the new ones grow in you will see pin feathers, it is completely normal.


Ohh I didn't know. I thought that budgies only moly when they are 2-3 months old. Thank you .


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango (Jul 15, 2021)

Cody said:


> Budgies molt throughout their life and when feathers are lost and the new ones grow in you will see pin feathers, it is completely normal.


Ohh I didn't know. I thought that budgies only moly when they are 2-3 months old. Thank you .


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango (Jul 15, 2021)

Height = 40 cm
Width = 34cm
Length= 46cm















It has 2 perches, 1 swing , 1 ladder , 4 Feeders (I have only put 2 because they used to try to get in the other Feeders and get stuck). I have ordered more toys which are arriving this week. Do you suggest placing the perches somewhere else ? Or changing them to smaller ones?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The cage is too small for your budgies.
You need a cage that is longer than it is wide. 30" Long x 18' Wide by 18" High The measurements convert to: 76 cm Long by 46 cm WIde x 46 cm High is the very minimum size recommended for two budgies.
Cages that are wider are better for your birds because budgies fly horizontally/laterally rather than vertically.
The bigger the cage you provide for the budgies, the better. Ensure the spacing between the bars is no more than 1.27 cm.

You need to have a spare cage anyway and the one you are using now can serve as the spare. This will be used if you have to quarantine one of the budgies due to injure or illness, if the budgies end up needing to be separated on a permanent basis and/or as a transport cage if/when Avian Veterinarian visits are required.

I recommend you remove the wooden dowel perches in the cage and replace them with natural wooden perches of varying diameters to help prevent pressure sores.*
*Pressure Sores*
*The information in this link will give examples of better options for perches:*
*Essentials for a Great Cage*

*You also need to change the paper at the bottom of the cage at least daily. Hygiene and a Healthy Diet are critical to keeping your budgies healthy.*

*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*

*Provide shredding toys for your budgies, make sure you have a second swing in the cage and have 2 food dishes and 1 water dish in the cage.

Pin feathers are normal on an adult bird. Please read the two articles below.*

*Molting*
*Miserable Molting

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

MOST BASIC QUESTIONS HAVE BEEN ANSWERED IN THE STICKIES AND BUDGIE ARTICLES. *


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango (Jul 15, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *The cage is too small for your budgies.
> You need a cage that is longer than it is wide. 30" Long x 18' Wide by 18" High The measurements convert to: 76 cm Long by 46 cm WIde x 46 cm High is the very minimum size recommended for two budgies.
> Cages that are wider are better for your birds because budgies fly horizontally/laterally rather than vertically.
> The bigger the cage you provide for the budgies, the better. Ensure the spacing between the bars is no more than 1.27 cm.
> ...


Thank you 😊. I bought the cage last month so I'll be buying * the cage you recommended after some time. Is there anything I can do till then ?
Some rearrangement or something?*


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*How soon can you get the new cage?
Are you buying the minimum sized one that is 76 cm Long x 46 cm Wide x 46 cm HIgh?
If you have room and can afford it, it would be better to get a cage that is larger than that.

Get new perches now to replace the dowels. Add another swing and a shredding toy.
How much out of cage time are KiwiBerry and Mango getting each day?*


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango (Jul 15, 2021)

My budgies Have recently started eating carrots happily. But I am a bit concerned about what quantity should I give carrots to them. I give it to to as a treat only, once or twice a week and in very less quantity. Is that ok ?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The key to a healthy diet for budgies is much the same as it is for humans and other animals. You are best to serve foods in moderation.
Your can give your budgies carrots two or three times a week. Offer other vegetables at other times.

I would recommend you look at on-line pet suppliers that ship to India for a cage of the appropriate size for your budgies. I'm sure there must be suppliers that ship to that country.*


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango (Jul 15, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *The key to a healthy diet for budgies is much the same as it is for humans and other animals. You are best to serve foods in moderation.
> Your can give your budgies carrots two or three times a week. Offer other vegetables at other times.
> 
> I would recommend you look at on-line pet suppliers that ship to India for a cage of the appropriate size for your budgies. I'm sure there must be suppliers that ship to that country.*





FaeryBee said:


> *The key to a healthy diet for budgies is much the same as it is for humans and other animals. You are best to serve foods in moderation.
> Your can give your budgies carrots two or three times a week. Offer other vegetables at other times.
> 
> I would recommend you look at on-line pet suppliers that ship to India for a cage of the appropriate size for your budgies. I'm sure there must be suppliers that ship to that country.*


Ok, I'll see for a supplier right away. Thank you 😊


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango (Jul 15, 2021)

Hello!
As it is important to give budgies not only millets and seeds but fruits(I give it moderation as suggested by you all) and vegetables also. I don't give them fruits and vegetables everyday because their dropping gets watery if I do so. I give them vegetables twice or thrice a week and a fruit once in 2 weeks. Like this their droppings are healthy and they are energetic. Do I need to make any changes ?


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

What type of a seed mix are you using, does it have pellets that are made for birds in the mix?


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango (Jul 15, 2021)

Cody said:


> What type of a seed mix are you using, does it have pellets that are made for birds in the mix?


The seed mix I use has pellets and other seeds. They are originally for bird only. They come in the category of bird food. The seller I bought them from said it is bird food.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

As long as it is for pet birds and not a mix for wild birds it should be ok.


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango (Jul 15, 2021)

Something really strange happened today. My birds were literally fighting. I have 2 males (*mango and kiwi) and I heard one of them screeching and screaming loudly. I went to check on them and I saw that they were fighting badly. Kiwi was putting its claws on mango's chest. And mango was getting really scared of him. He would start flying as soon as kiwi came near him. What do you think happend ? What can I do to stop it ?
*these names are a bit funny to use in a post 😅😂


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*You need to separate the two immediately. Put one of them in a different cage.

There is no way to know what caused it - you are asking for speculation which isn't going to solve the problem.

How large is the cage the birds are in now? *


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango (Jul 15, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *You need to separate the two immediately. Put one of them in a different cage.
> 
> There is no way to know what caused it - you are asking for speculation which isn't going to solve the problem.
> 
> How large is the cage the birds are in now? *


They have stopped fighting now. The cage is pretty big.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*We need to see a picture of the cage and also to know the measurements of it. Length, Width and Height.*


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango (Jul 15, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *We need to see a picture of the cage and also to know the measurements of it. Length, Width and Height.*


It is 46cm×34cm×40cm approximately. Here is a picture.















It has 2 perches, a swing, a ladder and 4 Feeders(I have only put 2 because they used to try to get in the other Feeders and get stuck). I just bought the cage some time ago. I have ordered some more toy they'll arrive this week. Do you suggest removing these perches and putting shorter perches. Or do you suggest adding the other Feeders also.


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango (Jul 15, 2021)

As you can see he is grown up. Why does he have pin feathers ?


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Budgies molt throughout their life and when feathers are lost and the new ones grow in you will see pin feathers, it is completely normal.

Budgies will molt once or twice a year, sometimes even more.


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango (Jul 15, 2021)

Cody said:


> Budgies molt throughout their life and when feathers are lost and the new ones grow in you will see pin feathers, it is completely normal.


Ohh I didn't know. I thought that budgies only moly when they are 2-3 months old. Thank you .


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango (Jul 15, 2021)

Cody said:


> Budgies molt throughout their life and when feathers are lost and the new ones grow in you will see pin feathers, it is completely normal.


Ohh I didn't know. I thought that budgies only moly when they are 2-3 months old. Thank you .


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango (Jul 15, 2021)

Height = 40 cm
Width = 34cm
Length= 46cm















It has 2 perches, 1 swing , 1 ladder , 4 Feeders (I have only put 2 because they used to try to get in the other Feeders and get stuck). I have ordered more toys which are arriving this week. Do you suggest placing the perches somewhere else ? Or changing them to smaller ones?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The cage is too small for your budgies.
You need a cage that is longer than it is wide. 30" Long x 18' Wide by 18" High The measurements convert to: 76 cm Long by 46 cm WIde x 46 cm High is the very minimum size recommended for two budgies.
Cages that are wider are better for your birds because budgies fly horizontally/laterally rather than vertically.
The bigger the cage you provide for the budgies, the better. Ensure the spacing between the bars is no more than 1.27 cm.

You need to have a spare cage anyway and the one you are using now can serve as the spare. This will be used if you have to quarantine one of the budgies due to injure or illness, if the budgies end up needing to be separated on a permanent basis and/or as a transport cage if/when Avian Veterinarian visits are required.

I recommend you remove the wooden dowel perches in the cage and replace them with natural wooden perches of varying diameters to help prevent pressure sores.*
*Pressure Sores*
*The information in this link will give examples of better options for perches:*
*Essentials for a Great Cage*

*You also need to change the paper at the bottom of the cage at least daily. Hygiene and a Healthy Diet are critical to keeping your budgies healthy.*

*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*

*Provide shredding toys for your budgies, make sure you have a second swing in the cage and have 2 food dishes and 1 water dish in the cage.

Pin feathers are normal on an adult bird. Please read the two articles below.*

*Molting*
*Miserable Molting

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

MOST BASIC QUESTIONS HAVE BEEN ANSWERED IN THE STICKIES AND BUDGIE ARTICLES. *


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango (Jul 15, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *The cage is too small for your budgies.
> You need a cage that is longer than it is wide. 30" Long x 18' Wide by 18" High The measurements convert to: 76 cm Long by 46 cm WIde x 46 cm High is the very minimum size recommended for two budgies.
> Cages that are wider are better for your birds because budgies fly horizontally/laterally rather than vertically.
> The bigger the cage you provide for the budgies, the better. Ensure the spacing between the bars is no more than 1.27 cm.
> ...


Thank you 😊. I bought the cage last month so I'll be buying * the cage you recommended after some time. Is there anything I can do till then ?
Some rearrangement or something?*


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*How soon can you get the new cage?
Are you buying the minimum sized one that is 76 cm Long x 46 cm Wide x 46 cm HIgh?
If you have room and can afford it, it would be better to get a cage that is larger than that.

Get new perches now to replace the dowels. Add another swing and a shredding toy.
How much out of cage time are KiwiBerry and Mango getting each day?*


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango (Jul 15, 2021)

My budgies Have recently started eating carrots happily. But I am a bit concerned about what quantity should I give carrots to them. I give it to to as a treat only, once or twice a week and in very less quantity. Is that ok ?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The key to a healthy diet for budgies is much the same as it is for humans and other animals. You are best to serve foods in moderation.
Your can give your budgies carrots two or three times a week. Offer other vegetables at other times.

I would recommend you look at on-line pet suppliers that ship to India for a cage of the appropriate size for your budgies. I'm sure there must be suppliers that ship to that country.*


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango (Jul 15, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *The key to a healthy diet for budgies is much the same as it is for humans and other animals. You are best to serve foods in moderation.
> Your can give your budgies carrots two or three times a week. Offer other vegetables at other times.
> 
> I would recommend you look at on-line pet suppliers that ship to India for a cage of the appropriate size for your budgies. I'm sure there must be suppliers that ship to that country.*





FaeryBee said:


> *The key to a healthy diet for budgies is much the same as it is for humans and other animals. You are best to serve foods in moderation.
> Your can give your budgies carrots two or three times a week. Offer other vegetables at other times.
> 
> I would recommend you look at on-line pet suppliers that ship to India for a cage of the appropriate size for your budgies. I'm sure there must be suppliers that ship to that country.*


Ok, I'll see for a supplier right away. Thank you 😊


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango (Jul 15, 2021)

Hello!
As it is important to give budgies not only millets and seeds but fruits(I give it moderation as suggested by you all) and vegetables also. I don't give them fruits and vegetables everyday because their dropping gets watery if I do so. I give them vegetables twice or thrice a week and a fruit once in 2 weeks. Like this their droppings are healthy and they are energetic. Do I need to make any changes ?


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

What type of a seed mix are you using, does it have pellets that are made for birds in the mix?


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango (Jul 15, 2021)

Cody said:


> What type of a seed mix are you using, does it have pellets that are made for birds in the mix?


The seed mix I use has pellets and other seeds. They are originally for bird only. They come in the category of bird food. The seller I bought them from said it is bird food.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

As long as it is for pet birds and not a mix for wild birds it should be ok.


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango (Jul 15, 2021)

Something really strange happened today. My birds were literally fighting. I have 2 males (*mango and kiwi) and I heard one of them screeching and screaming loudly. I went to check on them and I saw that they were fighting badly. Kiwi was putting its claws on mango's chest. And mango was getting really scared of him. He would start flying as soon as kiwi came near him. What do you think happend ? What can I do to stop it ?
*these names are a bit funny to use in a post 😅😂


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*You need to separate the two immediately. Put one of them in a different cage.

There is no way to know what caused it - you are asking for speculation which isn't going to solve the problem.

How large is the cage the birds are in now? *


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango (Jul 15, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *You need to separate the two immediately. Put one of them in a different cage.
> 
> There is no way to know what caused it - you are asking for speculation which isn't going to solve the problem.
> 
> How large is the cage the birds are in now? *


They have stopped fighting now. The cage is pretty big.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*We need to see a picture of the cage and also to know the measurements of it. Length, Width and Height.*


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango (Jul 15, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *We need to see a picture of the cage and also to know the measurements of it. Length, Width and Height.*


It is 46cm×34cm×40cm approximately. Here is a picture.















It has 2 perches, a swing, a ladder and 4 Feeders(I have only put 2 because they used to try to get in the other Feeders and get stuck). I just bought the cage some time ago. I have ordered some more toy they'll arrive this week. Do you suggest removing these perches and putting shorter perches. Or do you suggest adding the other Feeders also.


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango (Jul 15, 2021)

As you can see he is grown up. Why does he have pin feathers ?


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Budgies molt throughout their life and when feathers are lost and the new ones grow in you will see pin feathers, it is completely normal.

Budgies will molt once or twice a year, sometimes even more.


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango (Jul 15, 2021)

Cody said:


> Budgies molt throughout their life and when feathers are lost and the new ones grow in you will see pin feathers, it is completely normal.


Ohh I didn't know. I thought that budgies only moly when they are 2-3 months old. Thank you .


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango (Jul 15, 2021)

Cody said:


> Budgies molt throughout their life and when feathers are lost and the new ones grow in you will see pin feathers, it is completely normal.


Ohh I didn't know. I thought that budgies only moly when they are 2-3 months old. Thank you .


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango (Jul 15, 2021)

Height = 40 cm
Width = 34cm
Length= 46cm















It has 2 perches, 1 swing , 1 ladder , 4 Feeders (I have only put 2 because they used to try to get in the other Feeders and get stuck). I have ordered more toys which are arriving this week. Do you suggest placing the perches somewhere else ? Or changing them to smaller ones?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The cage is too small for your budgies.
You need a cage that is longer than it is wide. 30" Long x 18' Wide by 18" High The measurements convert to: 76 cm Long by 46 cm WIde x 46 cm High is the very minimum size recommended for two budgies.
Cages that are wider are better for your birds because budgies fly horizontally/laterally rather than vertically.
The bigger the cage you provide for the budgies, the better. Ensure the spacing between the bars is no more than 1.27 cm.

You need to have a spare cage anyway and the one you are using now can serve as the spare. This will be used if you have to quarantine one of the budgies due to injure or illness, if the budgies end up needing to be separated on a permanent basis and/or as a transport cage if/when Avian Veterinarian visits are required.

I recommend you remove the wooden dowel perches in the cage and replace them with natural wooden perches of varying diameters to help prevent pressure sores.*
*Pressure Sores*
*The information in this link will give examples of better options for perches:*
*Essentials for a Great Cage*

*You also need to change the paper at the bottom of the cage at least daily. Hygiene and a Healthy Diet are critical to keeping your budgies healthy.*

*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*

*Provide shredding toys for your budgies, make sure you have a second swing in the cage and have 2 food dishes and 1 water dish in the cage.

Pin feathers are normal on an adult bird. Please read the two articles below.*

*Molting*
*Miserable Molting

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

MOST BASIC QUESTIONS HAVE BEEN ANSWERED IN THE STICKIES AND BUDGIE ARTICLES. *


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango (Jul 15, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *The cage is too small for your budgies.
> You need a cage that is longer than it is wide. 30" Long x 18' Wide by 18" High The measurements convert to: 76 cm Long by 46 cm WIde x 46 cm High is the very minimum size recommended for two budgies.
> Cages that are wider are better for your birds because budgies fly horizontally/laterally rather than vertically.
> The bigger the cage you provide for the budgies, the better. Ensure the spacing between the bars is no more than 1.27 cm.
> ...


Thank you 😊. I bought the cage last month so I'll be buying * the cage you recommended after some time. Is there anything I can do till then ?
Some rearrangement or something?*


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*How soon can you get the new cage?
Are you buying the minimum sized one that is 76 cm Long x 46 cm Wide x 46 cm HIgh?
If you have room and can afford it, it would be better to get a cage that is larger than that.

Get new perches now to replace the dowels. Add another swing and a shredding toy.
How much out of cage time are KiwiBerry and Mango getting each day?*


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango (Jul 15, 2021)

My budgies Have recently started eating carrots happily. But I am a bit concerned about what quantity should I give carrots to them. I give it to to as a treat only, once or twice a week and in very less quantity. Is that ok ?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The key to a healthy diet for budgies is much the same as it is for humans and other animals. You are best to serve foods in moderation.
Your can give your budgies carrots two or three times a week. Offer other vegetables at other times.

I would recommend you look at on-line pet suppliers that ship to India for a cage of the appropriate size for your budgies. I'm sure there must be suppliers that ship to that country.*


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango (Jul 15, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *The key to a healthy diet for budgies is much the same as it is for humans and other animals. You are best to serve foods in moderation.
> Your can give your budgies carrots two or three times a week. Offer other vegetables at other times.
> 
> I would recommend you look at on-line pet suppliers that ship to India for a cage of the appropriate size for your budgies. I'm sure there must be suppliers that ship to that country.*





FaeryBee said:


> *The key to a healthy diet for budgies is much the same as it is for humans and other animals. You are best to serve foods in moderation.
> Your can give your budgies carrots two or three times a week. Offer other vegetables at other times.
> 
> I would recommend you look at on-line pet suppliers that ship to India for a cage of the appropriate size for your budgies. I'm sure there must be suppliers that ship to that country.*


Ok, I'll see for a supplier right away. Thank you 😊


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango (Jul 15, 2021)

Hello!
As it is important to give budgies not only millets and seeds but fruits(I give it moderation as suggested by you all) and vegetables also. I don't give them fruits and vegetables everyday because their dropping gets watery if I do so. I give them vegetables twice or thrice a week and a fruit once in 2 weeks. Like this their droppings are healthy and they are energetic. Do I need to make any changes ?


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

What type of a seed mix are you using, does it have pellets that are made for birds in the mix?


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango (Jul 15, 2021)

Cody said:


> What type of a seed mix are you using, does it have pellets that are made for birds in the mix?


The seed mix I use has pellets and other seeds. They are originally for bird only. They come in the category of bird food. The seller I bought them from said it is bird food.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

As long as it is for pet birds and not a mix for wild birds it should be ok.


----------

